# Invite for 189 visa



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi
I have applied for 189 visa with 75 points under Mechanical Engineering on 23rd July. When can I expect invite?? Any ideas??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> I have applied for 189 visa with 75 points under Mechanical Engineering on 23rd July. When can I expect invite?? Any ideas??


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank You


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You


Hi Ram

A bit of analysis of Mechanical Engineers for you:

With restricted invites to 30% of 27 per round, for rounds from late February to early April, the 70 point DOE was moving an average of just over 5 days per round. The cut to 20% on 18th April 2018 moved the 70 point DOE forward less than 8 hours - looked like 1 invite out of the queue with the other 19 going to 75 points and above. The next three rounds looked normal enough at 20 invites nearly clearing the 75 point DOE by 14 days per round - so it looks like there are 20 new EOIs going onto the system every fortnight at 75 and above. The 20th June invitation round was unusual as the last (20th) invite of the round went to a double invited 75 point EOI with the other 19 presumably going to other double invites at 75 and above and first time EOIs at 80 and above - so something strange happened on 20th June round - high number of 80 points and above going on the system or high number of 2nd invites for 75 and above or a bit of both. But with 20 invites a round, it does not take much variance to muddle the figures. Equally, a small increase on the 20 per round will make a huge difference to the 70 pointers, queued up since 23rd November 2017.

The 11th July 2018 figures have not been released but with it being a 3 week gap and no 75 pointers cleared on the 20th June, If it remains at 20% it may even struggle to get to your EOI tonight. 

so please let us know if you get invited tonight asap - If you do get invited, I will take it as a positive indicator that the 20 per round has been increased and that could mean increases for all pro rata occupations - but with such a small allocation of 20, I wont be sure of an increase unless I hear of a 70 point Mechanical getting invited. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi 
Is it possible to take medical checkup without the HAP id?? I have submitted EOI isn't that's satisfactory??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> Is it possible to take medical checkup without the HAP id?? I have submitted EOI isn't that's satisfactory??


You cannot 
You have to generate the hap I’d to do the tests 
You can generate it even today without an invite also

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank You...how to generate HAP ID??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You...how to generate HAP ID??


Create an Immiaccount, if not already done

Then when you proceed further , among the list of visas, you will find medical also

Click on that and enter details of all applicants on your application and generate hap Ids for all of them

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you...Just for myself?...still, the procedure is same right???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank you...Just for myself?...still, the procedure is same right???


Whether you are a sole applicant or entire family, the process remains the same

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> Is it possible to take medical checkup without the HAP id?? I have submitted EOI isn't that's satisfactory??


Get your hap ID here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you for the immediate reply


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you for your immediate reply


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

How long takes for the visa to come after getting the invite??


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ram
> 
> A bit of analysis of Mechanical Engineers for you:
> 
> ...




I didn't get the invite yet. will let you know immediately


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> I didn't get the invite yet. will let you know immediately


Because there was no round yesterday - next one is on August 11th.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Because there was no round yesterday - next one is on August 11th.



how are you saying this???? 
how long it takes to receive a visa after getting an invite


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ram
> 
> A bit of analysis of Mechanical Engineers for you:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Really appreciate your analysis.

Now with the 20th June round, on immitracker, a 75 pointer individual reported to have received on invite with DOE 3rd June. Similarly, another reported to have received an invite with DOE 8th June 2017. The 2017 I believe is a typo while he was entering his details in the tracker.
So I'm inclined to believe that queue was cleared at least until 8th June on the 20th June round.

If for the 11th June round the movement was 2 weeks, then that would probably must've have cleared all 75 pointers until 22nd June.

Now the question I have is, on the 11th August round, would they invite 20 people, or would actually double it to 40?

I would be eligible for 5 points of one year Australian work experience in 1st week of September, but my 485 visa expires in December. If they keep the invites at 20 I might struggle to receive an invite in time. Whereas if they actually invite 40, we'll see a consistent movement of 4 weeks with each round henceforth.

I was so close to get an invite with 60 pts, then again so close with 70, now with 75. Ever time I manage to increase the points, some dramatic shift in policy occurs. I am 27 but I look like 40 years old now becoz of the stress


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Really appreciate your analysis.
> 
> ...


Let us see what happens... for my side we will have 75 points in February but as we want to see an invite within this fiscal year, we signed up for NAATI in October to try and get 80 points.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> How long takes for the visa to come after getting the invite??


Thats is an unanswerable question, mystery of the universe. But by the DoHA estimates alone it takes 8-10 months and on an average its sounds about right.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

nilkot said:


> hi tony,
> 
> really appreciate your analysis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi
I am waiting for my invite...my friend lives in Australia. Is it advisable to take tourist visa travel to Australia and look for opportunities from there? or is it too risky?. At present, I don't have a job and likely to get my PR this year end only...So suggest me a good option.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> I am waiting for my invite...my friend lives in Australia. Is it advisable to take tourist visa travel to Australia and look for opportunities from there? or is it too risky?. At present, I don't have a job and likely to get my PR this year end only...So suggest me a good option.


The only risk is to your wealth

There is no risk to your PR opportunities

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The only risk is to your wealth
> 
> There is no risk to your PR opportunities
> 
> Cheers


I am asking about.....job opportunities for Mechanical.
Is it possible to take driving license with a tourist visa?.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> I am asking about.....job opportunities for Mechanical.
> Is it possible to take driving license with a tourist visa?.


Overseas drivers visiting Australia, who do not hold a permanent visa, will be regarded as 'visiting drivers' and can use their valid overseas licence to drive.

Most Australian states and territories (the exception being the Northern Territory) allow visiting drivers to drive indefinitely on their overseas licence as long as it is current. It is only when there is a change in visa/citizenship status or the overseas licence expires that an overseas driver is required to take out an Australian issued driver licence. In the Northern Territory a person is required to obtain a Northern Territory issued driver's licence after three months or apply to be granted an exemption from holding a local licence if they wish to continue to drive. 

It is important to remember that visiting drivers can only drive vehicles which their overseas licence authorises them to drive and they must drive according to any conditions on their overseas licence.

While driving in Australia a visiting driver must carry their overseas licence with them at all times together with either an international driving permit OR an English translation if the overseas licence is not written in English.

While it is possible to obtain a internatlional driving license from RTO (India), not sure if it is required. You should be able to drive for upto 3 months with ur valid India License.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi 
I have submitted EOI on 23/07/2018. Can I expect my invite on August 11th.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

I am planning to visit Australia with a tourist visa for job market lookout. Is it compulsory to return to the native country once the PR comes, or can I continue?
I have five years of experience in the mechanical engineering domain. what is the best way to look for the job from my native country itself??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> I am planning to visit Australia with a tourist visa for job market lookout. Is it compulsory to return to the native country once the PR comes, or can I continue?
> I have five years of experience in the mechanical engineering domain. what is the best way to look for the job from my native country itself??


If you are in Australia legally when the PR is granted, and you have informed the CO of the same, it will not have a IED

You can continue to live in Australia as earlier.

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you....not having an Initial Entry Date affects PR anyway???...at what stage should I inform my co....I've submitted EOI on July 23rd with 75 points for mechanical...can I expect an invitation in Aug 11 invitation round.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank you....not having an Initial Entry Date affects PR anyway???...at what stage should I inform my co....I've submitted EOI on July 23rd with 75 points for mechanical...can I expect an invitation in Aug 11 invitation round.


It doesn't affect your PR any way - not having an IED. 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank you....not having an Initial Entry Date affects PR anyway???...at what stage should I inform my co....I've submitted EOI on July 23rd with 75 points for mechanical...can I expect an invitation in Aug 11 invitation round.


You have to keep the co informed at all times of your current address when your application is pending for processing 

So as and when you actually land in Australia inform the co

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank You...I've submitted EOI on 23rd July..when can I expect my Invitation??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You...I've submitted EOI on 23rd July..when can I expect my Invitation??


Here you go

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Does invites gets released on weekends?? I think Aug 11, Aug 11 there is an invitation round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Does invites gets released on weekends?? I think Aug 11, Aug 11 there is an invitation round.


Now the rounds have been fixed based on dates instead of a day

So what day it is , doesn’t matter

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Got my invite*

Just now I got my invite...I applied on July 23rd.
Thank You all


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Step by step IMMI procedure*

HI everyone
I got invited. What is the next procedure to be followed? I have submitted a medical check-up in IMMI account. Please send me a step by step procedure to be done.
I didn't get any link to attach the document or pay for the visa. How to do this?

Thank You


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Doubt in filling visa application*

HI everyone 
Please find the attachment...Help me out with this one. It asks about Non-Migrating members of my family. On giving "yes", I gave details of my parents and brother. After completing through the procedure, the document submission page comes up asking to attach Form 80 for my parents and brother. Is this correct? Because my parents and my brother are not travelling with me. Is there any changes introduced???

I kind of stuck here...Help me out.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> HI everyone
> Please find the attachment...Help me out with this one. It asks about Non-Migrating members of my family. On giving "yes", I gave details of my parents and brother. After completing through the procedure, the document submission page comes up asking to attach Form 80 for my parents and brother. Is this correct? Because my parents and my brother are not travelling with me. Is there any changes introduced???
> 
> I kind of stuck here...Help me out.
> ...



What's the problem? 
Fill form 80 for them and attach.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Family unit*

Who are all included in the "Non- migrating Family Unit" category???.
My parents and siblings or my spouse and children???


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

I am applying for 189 visa. In the attachment section, I don't see form 1221 asked anywhere. Is it removed??


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

How long it takes to get PR after submitting VISA application???


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before an invitation to lodge this application?

I have a total of six years experience, but now I am unemployed also when I received the invitation, (for past 4 months). 

What should I answer this


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> How long it takes to get PR after submitting VISA application???


pick a 3 digit number, and that could be your lucky guess as to how many days it takes for Visa grant post submission.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before an invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> I have a total of six years experience, but now I am unemployed also when I received the invitation, (for past 4 months).
> 
> What should I answer this


Wat about this one???


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello,

I need to know about Police Clearance certificate that I got Visa invitation, I have shown my 1 year experience in Bahrain, however, I was there as on Business Visa with 3 months validity and I need to exit every time, in that process my company applied 7 to 8 business visa for me. So do I need to get Police clearance certificate for Bahrain?


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

In attaching passport size pic. Is it necessary to print my name on its backside????


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> Who are all included in the "Non- migrating Family Unit" category???.
> My parents and siblings or my spouse and children???



I think that's my opinion only.
spouse and children - Migrating (of course)
parents and siblings - Non-migrating


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ram3327 said:


> In attaching passport size pic. Is it necessary to print my name on its backside????


A picture is not necessary for 189.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

AsterixArmorica said:


> I think that's my opinion only.
> spouse and children - Migrating (of course)
> parents and siblings - Non-migrating


Your family unit only includes your spouse and children. Nobody else.

So if your spouse and/or children are not coming with you, they would be the only non-migrating family members to mention. If they are coming with you, they are migrating family members.'

Parents and siblings are not members of your family unit so they should not be included.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A picture is not necessary for 189.


A picture is required in newer (after 1 July 2018) 189/190 application.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for providing the reference.



kaju said:


> Your family unit only includes your spouse and children. Nobody else.
> 
> So if your spouse and/or children are not coming with you, they would be the only non-migrating family members to mention. If they are coming with you, they are migrating family members.'
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AsterixArmorica said:


> A picture is required in newer (after 1 July 2018) 189/190 application.


Thanks mate my post was inaccurate, hadn't come across the changes in the new financial year just yet.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Is there any changes in VISA issuing duration ??? I've applied for 189 VISA on August 16th. When can I expect PR to come??


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Is there any changes in VISA issuing duration ??? I've applied for 189 VISA on August 16th. When can I expect PR to come??


In 3-24 months


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

HI
I am waiting for 189 skilled visa. Where to look for job opportunities in Australia??? Is it possible to apply for job openings before receiving visa. I have six years of experience as Mechanical Engineer in both site and analysis work. What is the procedure to look for and apply for job openings?? Guide me some best job sites to look out for.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

HI
I am waiting for 189 skilled visa. Where to look for job opportunities in Australia??? Is it possible to apply for job openings before receiving visa. I have six years of experience as Mechanical Engineer in both site and analysis work. What is the procedure to look for and apply for job openings?? Guide me some best job sites to look out for.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

HI 
I recently got my tourist visa subclass-600 rejected. I am very worried about my PR-189 visa. Does this visa rejection have any effect on 189 visa???? What are the chances of 189 visa getting rejected i.e what are the things I must keep ready. I am mechanical engineer with 75 points. Launched on August 16th for 189 visa.
Please help me with this.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

HI everyone
Congrats to all those who got their visa grant and hope for the best to all those in waiting like me. I have 75 points and lodged on 16th August 2018 ANZSCO code:233512. Can u suggest me, when can I expect my 189 visa. It'll be very helpful. I see a lot of people applied in August getting the visa on October.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> HI everyone
> Congrats to all those who got their visa grant and hope for the best to all those in waiting like me. I have 75 points and lodged on 16th August 2018 ANZSCO code:233512. Can u suggest me, when can I expect my 189 visa. It'll be very helpful. I see a lot of people applied in August getting the visa on October.


Hi, 

It may be different for each of the applicant. Official visa processing time for 189 is 8 to 11 months now. However, as you said, some applicant got grant earlier  . You may refer to immi tracker website to know overall figures for each applicant.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

Cheers!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> HI everyone
> Congrats to all those who got their visa grant and hope for the best to all those in waiting like me. I have 75 points and lodged on 16th August 2018 ANZSCO code:233512. Can u suggest me, when can I expect my 189 visa. It'll be very helpful. I see a lot of people applied in August getting the visa on October.


Minimum is 2 months, 
maximum is 24 months
average for a direct granter is 3 months


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi everyone
I got a reply from Home Affairs.
Please help me with the below.

I've attached the image link below


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got a reply from Home Affairs.
> Please help me with the below.
> 
> I've attached the image link below


no attachment


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi everyone
I got a reply from Home affairs today. My age proof document has both my regional language and English. Is it necessary to translate such document? If so, how to translate the document. Whom to contact for such translation.

Is notary public attestation is required on every single page or just the last of a document?

Please help me with this


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> no attachment


sorry i cant attach pic...have given details


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got a reply from Home affairs today. My age proof document has both my regional language and English. Is it necessary to translate such document? If so, how to translate the document. Whom to contact for such translation.
> 
> Is notary public attestation is required on every single page or just the last of a document?
> ...


Any local notary will translate it in english and notarize it.
How many pages a birth certificate can have ??
Else use online services and get it translated search on google.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Any local notary will translate it in English and notarize it.
> How many pages a birth certificate can have ??
> Else use online services and get it translated search on google.


Thank you so much for the quick reply.
Is there any template. In my case, I have to translate my higher secondary mark-sheet for the date of birth proof.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Any local notary will translate it in english and notarize it.
> How many pages a birth certificate can have ??
> Else use online services and get it translated search on google.


Thank you so much for the quick reply.
Is there any template. In my case, I have to translate my higher secondary mark-sheet for the date of birth proof.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Any local notary will translate it in english and notarize it.
> How many pages a birth certificate can have ??
> Else use online services and get it translated search on google.


There are no restrictions mentioned on the birth certificate. Only the translation must be made. I doubt that too because our school mark-sheet and birth certificate has both regional language as well as English. I wonder why they ask for a translation.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi
I have a major doubt. I got a reply from CO yesterday. They sent a 3-page pdf. In the 2nd page, it asked to reply for the details under the heading "Request Detail"( in my case the checklist showed only to send PTE scorecard). However, the 3rd page showed title Request detail along with Providing Documents, certified copies, Translating your documents.

Now I am confused. Should I just send only PTE official score card or Should I also send certified photocopies and Translated documents?

Help me out with this.
How to upload a pic in expat forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> I have a major doubt. I got a reply from CO yesterday. They sent a 3-page pdf. In the 2nd page, it asked to reply for the details under the heading "Request Detail"( in my case the checklist showed only to send PTE scorecard). However, the 3rd page showed title Request detail along with Providing Documents, certified copies, Translating your documents.
> 
> Now I am confused. Should I just send only PTE official score card or Should I also send certified photocopies and Translated documents?
> ...


You can upload a picture to imgur (imgur.com) and link it here if you like.

If you have uploaded documents that are not fully in English, personally, I would get them translated. You can google "NAATI translators" for the language you are looking for, and usually you just have to send through a scanned copy of your original document, and they will send you a soft-copy and hard-copy via snail mail.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank You
After sending PTE score through Pearson website. How to inform the Home affairs or the case officer that, their query is attended????


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You
> After sending PTE score through Pearson website. How to inform the Home affairs or the case officer that, their query is attended????


reply to the mail and see the immiaccount where there is any *submit requested info *button


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> reply to the mail and see the immiaccount where there is any *submit requested info *button


Thank You...I have submitted my PTE score from the Pearson website and clicked the submit button in IMMI account. Any idea how long it will take to grant visa??


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a query.

I've lodged visa application on Aug16th.
CO contacted on Nov 8th through the mail, asking me to send PTE scorecard online. And, I immediately closed it on the same date.

A friend of mine lodged visa lodged visa On Aug 20th, for himself along with his family(wife and children). And he got granted on Dec 8th itself.

What is the reason behind this???

I am very much confused and worried.

Does a family visa get processed quicker???

or

Have I done any mistake??

Please help


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can upload a picture to imgur (imgur.com) and link it here if you like.
> 
> If you have uploaded documents that are not fully in English, personally, I would get them translated. You can google "NAATI translators" for the language you are looking for, and usually you just have to send through a scanned copy of your original document, and they will send you a soft-copy and hard-copy via snail mail.



Hi 
CO contacted me on Nov 8th through the mail, to send my PTE Scorecard through Pearson login. I've also sent a mail replying about the scorecard. In return, I got a reply(must be auto-generated), that my application will be reviewed after 28 days. Now, is 28 means, calendar days or working days??. I am a little bit worried. Please help me with this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Hi
> CO contacted me on Nov 8th through the mail, to send my PTE Scorecard through Pearson login. I've also sent a mail replying about the scorecard. In return, I got a reply(must be auto-generated), that my application will be reviewed after 28 days. Now, is 28 means, calendar days or working days??. I am a little bit worried. Please help me with this.


It’s just a routine reply
Don’t give too much weightage to it

It will be probably much much more wait before the co looks at your case again
Probably closer to 2-3 months in most cases

You have to learn to be patient and not get worried or anxious just because someone else got the grant earlier then you
There are cases of members who even waited for nearly 2 years to get a grant

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s just a routine reply
> Don’t give too much weightage to it
> 
> It will be probably much much more wait before the co looks at your case again
> ...


Thank You for the reply. 2 years!!!!!!! seriously???
Now I am really worried :brick:. 
Can u tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????

I am having nightmares of my visa getting rejected, after ÇO contacted and responded, does visa gets rejected??? What is their holiday period for Christmas??


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You for the reply. 2 years!!!!!!! seriously???
> Now I am really worried :brick:.
> Can u tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
> I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????
> ...


Definitely an advantage to have 75 over 70. Much better chance of getting an invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You for the reply. 2 years!!!!!!! seriously???
> Now I am really worried :brick:.
> Can u tell me what is the present happening in visa grant.
> I have 75 points, but for Mechanical Engineers, the current cut-off is only 70. So, there isn't any advantage of having an additional 5 points?????
> ...


You should get nightmares only if you have lied or submitted false documents 

Else CO contact is a routine matter and nothing to be worried about 

Once you have been invited, the points lose relevance 
All application will be treated equally 
The time taken for processing the application will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

NB said:


> You should get nightmares only if you have lied or submitted false documents
> 
> Else CO contact is a routine matter and nothing to be worried about
> 
> ...


Thank You for the reply. The documents I've submitted are genuine only. I must be overthinking then.
One of my friend launched 189 visa along with his entire family i.e for his wife and son. He launched after me only. But, he got granted on Dec 7th. We both launched 189 visa only. Why is this difference??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> Thank You for the reply. The documents I've submitted are genuine only. I must be overthinking then.
> One of my friend launched 189 visa along with his entire family i.e for his wife and son. He launched after me only. But, he got granted on Dec 7th. We both launched 189 visa only. Why is this difference??


As I said, it depends on the strength of the evidence submitted and the complexity of your case
No 2 applicants are equal
For every one applicant who gets earlier then you, there may be 2 who will get after you
Remember them and you will not have any heartburn 

I got my grant in 15 days after I finished uploading my documents.
I took 15 days to upload my documents and presented a cast iron case for the CO and was rewarded with one of the fastest grant in recent times

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi everyone
I submitted for 189 visa on August 16th 2018. CO contacted on Nov 8th 2018. No further update. Any idea???


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

hi everyone
is it true that the *cycle reverts* in the visa grant? That is, if it takes 3 months to CO contact, in the next three months 189 visa will be granted????? How far is this true?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> hi everyone
> is it true that the *cycle reverts* in the visa grant? That is, if it takes 3 months to CO contact, in the next three months 189 visa will be granted????? How far is this true?


There is no such things


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ram3327 said:


> hi everyone
> is it true that the *cycle reverts* in the visa grant? That is, if it takes 3 months to CO contact, in the next three months 189 visa will be granted????? How far is this true?


There is no cycle car or scooter
The time taken depends on the strength of your evidence

Once you have a CO contact, the time taken will depend on what sequence the CO uses to review the old cases and thereafter if any documents are still missing 

There is no fixed pattern and you have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Does tourist visa rejection affects 189 skilled visa?? I lodged 189 visa on Aug 16th. CO contacted me on Nov 8th. No further updates. Should I be worried?


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

I Have applied for 189 visa on August 16th. I was unemployed at that time...later I joined in a company...and untill now I didn't get any reply from CO... should I submit change of circumstance??? If so, what is the procedure?????


----------

